# Add and option to shutdown the computer automatically?



## Computer_Maniac (Feb 6, 2005)

Is it possible to add an option to shutdown the computer automatically when the graphic card's temperature reach xx degrees. Ex. 90 degrees. 

This option better to be use specified. 


Thank you very much!!


Computer Maniac


----------



## Cynips (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, I believe it is possible, but I don't really see why you'd want to take such drastic measures...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2005)

probably as some kind of failguard .. all cores i've seen and overheated so far just crashed the pc when they got dangerously hot .. crashed pc does not render so core cools down .. well unless the cooler falls off or something .. my old 9500 ran passive for half an hour and still worked after that


----------



## Computer_Maniac (Feb 9, 2005)

I ask this because my x800 pro vivo moded to XT PE's fan died after few months...Luckly I was @ home @ that time then I shutdown the computer and quickly brought a VGA Silencer 4 from my local computer store...

I was running it (Fan) @ 100% all the time...

Now, I have the VGA Silencer 4 running @ normal speed...

Edit: Forgot to mention, I had my computer on 24/7... I like to keep it on, it is good for the computer hardware...


Computer Maniac


----------



## Cynips (Feb 10, 2005)

Ah, good thing my Silencer 4 keeps temps below 50 even without the fan running during normal internet browsing and such. Might be a useful option for other combos though.


----------

